# Ringing a bell to go potty



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

We have a bell attached to a long string and hang it on our doorknob. Every time we take Fendi out to go potty outside, we ring the bell. We've been doing this now for one month. Last Saturday, while our niece was here and playing with Fendi, Fendi started tracking near the door, looked up and touch the bell with her cute little nose!!!







YAY!!! We took her out, and sure enough she was handling her business. I was such a proud mommy at that moment. I couldn't stop talking about it all day! 

Since last Saturday, she's rung the bell three times. Of course, we still have to watch her closely while she's not in her crate in the house...but this is definately progress!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I know of another one that rings the bell







I think it's too funny

Tony , where are you?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie rings a bell to go potty, too! I can totally relate to the proud feeling you get when they finally start getting it.
















I was surprised at how quickly Josie picked up on it. Now, when I take her to stay with friends, they tie the bell on their back door and she uses it at their house too! Of course, I think she's the smartest dog in the world, but I could be a little biased...









Steph and Josie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, your baby's are so smart


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci is also a bell ringer


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola's a bell ringer too...only took her a day to pick up, i was very proud!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

It's going to make potty time so easy! That is until she figures out that ringing the bell = going outside.







Duff rings his bells when he knows there's another dog outside. It's really a great method though! I love it!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> I know of another one that rings the bell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am here.

We have a cowbell hanging by the door. The hounds do great with it. But sometimes they do it just to see how often I will take them out. They particularly like doing this when I am on the computer.

They know they only get a treat when they actually go potty but they just like messing around with me. 

They own me and they know it.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I also have 2 bell ringers














It works great and they both picked up on it right away, too! ZsaZsa has been a bell ringer for 2 yrs now


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love to see doggies ring the bell


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i should have taught otis to ring the bell to go outside too... but he would only take advantage of it and keep ringing it to go outside to play!!! hooray for fendi!!!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

My pup is a bell ringer, too. We have a few old keys hanging from the door to the backyard. She is so cute, she reaches up and jingles the keys, and then looks around for someone to open the door. The problem with us though, is that we weren't strict enough to be sure it was just for "potty", so she rings her keys even when she doesn't need to go. She loves to play outside. Sometimes when she rings her keys and I know she just went, she'll come over to me and sit, like she is asking for permission to go play outside. Of course we are suckers, and she gets to play outside alot.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations to all of you who mastered the bell thing. Bogie was afraid of the bells, and we gave up on that pretty fast. I think it's a great way for your baby to comunicate with you. Bogie comes and whines when he wants to go out. Do any of your furbabies run away from you when you think it's time to go out, and they don't? I never had a dog before that runs away when you ask him if he wants to go out. I guess the little prince wants to make his up own schedule for potty walks even if it doesn't coinside with my schedcule.









"I just like seeing how much I can interupt your schedule, Mommy"


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

This is fantastic!

I have often wondered how people taught their dogs how to ring the bell. I should maybe try this-- Wilson and Molly don't tell me when they need to go out, I just take them out at set times. 

I am going to give this a try- any hints you have would be appreciated!


----------



## whamilton78 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes...I need help too...we have the bell (my husband bought a fishing bell) hanging next to the door...it's not dangling though, maybe that's the trick. So far, WE just ring it using his paw before we take him out. He doesn't seem to have made the connection. He really has NO interest in it at all. Any pointers?


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

This is exactly what we did, it might just take some time. I tied a few keys to a ribbon and have them hanging from the handle just enough so she has to stand up for her paw to reach the keys so she couldn't chew on them.



> Yes...I need help too...we have the bell (my husband bought a fishing bell) hanging next to the door...it's not dangling though, maybe that's the trick. So far, WE just ring it using his paw before we take him out. He doesn't seem to have made the connection. He really has NO interest in it at all. Any pointers?[/B]


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

That's how Josie learned, too. We just rang the bell before we let her outside and she picked up on the rest. 

Of course, the little stinker will ring when she's tired of not being the center of attention. Oh, and one time, I was eating some string cheese and turkey pepperoni and she went and rang her bell. When I got up to let her out, she ran to the couch and almost got my snack off the coffee table before I realized what she was up to. I couldn't even be mad because I was so proud of her trickery.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> That's how Josie learned, too. We just rang the bell before we let her outside and she picked up on the rest.
> 
> Of course, the little stinker will ring when she's tired of not being the center of attention. Oh, and one time, I was eating some string cheese and turkey pepperoni and she went and rang her bell. When I got up to let her out, she ran to the couch and almost got my snack off the coffee table before I realized what she was up to. I couldn't even be mad because I was so proud of her trickery.[/B]

































You have to respect the girl!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey's a bell ringer, too!







Her bells have been replaced by a maltese windchime now! I taught Abbey the same way ~ hit her paw with the bell, said good girl, potty outside - and I would give her a treat at first , now treat is after she actually potties!!







Abbey rings with her nose & sometimes with her tail!







And when she REALLY has to go, she rings the Heck out of that chime!! So Funny! People love to see her ring the chimes!









My husband says Abbey has a certain look when she needs to go out that he can recognize but I never could tell that look, so this works out great for me & the kids especially when we're busy doing something else - We always come running when we here her call! (yes, your highness!!)


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> That's how Josie learned, too. We just rang the bell before we let her outside and she picked up on the rest.
> 
> Of course, the little stinker will ring when she's tired of not being the center of attention. Oh, and one time, I was eating some string cheese and turkey pepperoni and she went and rang her bell. When I got up to let her out, she ran to the couch and almost got my snack off the coffee table before I realized what she was up to. I couldn't even be mad because I was so proud of her trickery.[/B]


I know you what you mean! How can you be mad at your smart little furbaby??


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

This is a great idea. I plan to teach daisy how to ring a bell to go potty as soon as she get's home. I know this will be time consuming but well worth it..


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> This is fantastic!
> 
> I have often wondered how people taught their dogs how to ring the bell. I should maybe try this-- Wilson and Molly don't tell me when they need to go out, I just take them out at set times.
> 
> I am going to give this a try- any hints you have would be appreciated![/B]


 Bella and Summer are the same never know when they need to go
Bella sometime will bark at the Kitchen door if I'm standing in the kitchen. I'm going to try the bell I've been looking for one
where can I find one? ( with Christmas coming up you would think someone would have one haven't found one yet)


----------

